# wanna waste 15 minutes...



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a video I made today mostly after a small 8"-12" storm we had 2-3 days ago.

It's 15 minutes long but for those waiting/hoping for some snow; you will see plenty of pushing, stacking and windthrowing. I'm opening a part of my Maple Farm road.

http://www.jflaplante.org/SomePlowing.wmv

Next Monday, there's a 12" + storm coming!

See you soon! tymusic

JF.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice video!! Looks like u need a snow foil so u can turn those wipers down


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Govbradst555;738480 said:
 

> Nice video!! Looks like u need a snow foil so u can turn those wipers down


Indeed, I'm looking at different options to built one right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Thank you for taking the time to post that. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm jealous, we haven't had that kind of snow in years. Does your truck have a miss or is it just the video?


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;738578 said:


> I'm jealous, we haven't had that kind of snow in years. Does your truck have a miss or is it just the video?


Didn't notice. At what timing did you hear that in the video?

Thanks.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

what a waiste of 15 minutes 


The snow up in Canada looks so fluffy haha tymusic


thanks for sharing with us great video


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Craftybigdog;738546 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that. I really enjoyed it.


Well, I like to give something back but I don't feel like I can give advices most of the time because I don't do any commercial/residential account beside the usual neighborly help. I mostly do my own land which is probably equivalent to 75-100 residential driveways. For now I can only contribute videos!

The whole run (roads, parkings and all) takes between 90 minutes and 4 hours depending on how much snow we got. It is faster than with my old plow and I really like that extra time and reliability so far.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I'll be watching that one again in the summer when I wish I was plowing. I'm gonna listen to music next time though. I cringed every time I heard you shifting and still saw your truck moving! LOL


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

thats cool
nice Dmax! love the roar! lol u need a rubber or a snow foil badddly! 

keep it up can't wait to see the next one
Dan


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Video was pretty cool. Just about broke my neck towards the end when the camera tilted, but it's all good.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

flakesmeangreen;738608 said:


> I'll be watching that one again in the summer when I wish I was plowing. I'm gonna listen to music next time though. I cringed every time I heard you shifting and still saw your truck moving! LOL


The Allison will not engage from D to R or vice-versa before it's safe. (I tried it at 30 mph just to see!) It's really not that big of a deal with a fluid coupling. That particular tranny is a Stage 4 race tranny from my drag racing days. I'm really not worried about it!

On the bright side; it's easier on the brakes tymusic

Sorry for your teeth


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

so advise if you plowing your sugar roads be careful to watch or remove your rubber tips on your guide sticks low branches love to slap them off . I have a few accounts i remove them because of low branches and brush's over hanging the roads


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

maple-guy;738586 said:


> Didn't notice. At what timing did you hear that in the video?
> 
> Thanks.


It must have been the video. Did you open up the exhaust on it? Almost sounds like a gasser with an exhaust leak when you get on the gas, or fuel in your case I'm still jealous


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;738963 said:



> It must have been the video. Did you open up the exhaust on it? Almost sounds like a gasser with an exhaust leak when you get on the gas, or fuel in your case I'm still jealous


I had a Flowmaster muffler on it but I kept bending and breaking it specifically while backing up when plowing in my 'extreme' conditions. I finally gave up removed it this summer. It's straight piped now. Not that noisy on a turbo diesel but a lot more brutal than it looks on the video.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Andy if watching the video almost broke your neck. Then ya u liked it and were right into it lol


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

maple-guy;738634 said:


> The Allison will not engage from D to R or vice-versa before it's safe. (I tried it at 30 mph just to see!)


I did not know that. I won't cringe now!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

AWSOME VIDEO!!!!!!

no i know what snow loooks like


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

Good show!


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

maple-guy;738634 said:


> The Allison will not engage from D to R or vice-versa before it's safe. (I tried it at 30 mph just to see!) It's really not that big of a deal with a fluid coupling. That particular tranny is a Stage 4 race tranny from my drag racing days. I'm really not worried about it!
> 
> On the bright side; it's easier on the brakes tymusic
> 
> Sorry for your teeth


Did you really try that at 30 mph? lol would you make a video of urself doing it, ahah yes im a little skeptical on this one.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What are your typical tranny temps when plowing with the Allison? 

Nice video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

m.williams;739427 said:


> Did you really try that at 30 mph? lol would you make a video of urself doing it, ahah yes im a little skeptical on this one.


There was really nothing to it; it would feel like neutral until almost full stop and then a small bump and after that you go the other way. Same goes for going from D to 2 at 80 mph... Wont hurt a thing. It's an electronically controlled tranny. It is easy to monitor those situations.

I tried that because I was skeptical like you but I read it in a forum and most people agreed. I have to admit; I did that back in the days when the truck was still under warranty.

Only thing I could find fast was the wikipedia page on automatic tranny specifically the last phrase:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_transmission

Reverse (R) - This puts the car into the reverse gear, giving the ability for the car to drive backwards. In order for the driver to select reverse they must come to a complete stop, push the shift lock button in (or pull the shift lever forward in the case of a column shifter) and select reverse. Not coming to a complete stop can cause severe damage to the transmission. Many modern automatic gearboxes have a safety mechanism in place, which does to some extent prevent (but doesn't completely avoid) inadvertently putting the car in reverse when the vehicle is moving. This mechanism usually consists of a solenoid-controlled physical barrier on either side of the Reverse position, which is electronically engaged by a switch on the brake pedal. Therefore, the brake pedal needs to be depressed in order to allow the selection of reverse. Some electronic transmissions prevent or delay engagement of reverse gear altogether while the car is moving.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

JDiepstra;739450 said:


> What are your typical tranny temps when plowing with the Allison?
> 
> Nice video. Thanks for posting it.


I never really checked that or noticed anything out of the ordinary. Keep in mind that when I plow, the outside temperatures are between -5C and -10C (15F and 25F). Also, I do alot of windthrow (80% of the work). That may help to keep things normal. Have you experienced high temps with an Allison?


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

One question I've been wanting to ask is...

When I hit something hard (snowbank, ice block or other) that is not positioned to flip the blade; the blade will angle itself more or less to absorb the hit.

This is slightly visible starting at timing 13:03 on the video when I hit the snowbank. There's a small whining sound that is audible when it happen probably from the hydro fluid exiting the ram. It doesn't happen often, just on harder hits.

Is this normal? Could I hurt the hydro system?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

maple-guy;739563 said:


> I never really checked that or noticed anything out of the ordinary. Keep in mind that when I plow, the outside temperatures are between -5C and -10C (15F and 25F). Also, I do alot of windthrow (80% of the work). That may help to keep things normal. Have you experienced high temps with an Allison?


No I have never plowed with an Allison. I was just looking to have a number to compare with my Dodge 48RE.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

JDiepstra;739607 said:


> No I have never plowed with an Allison. I was just looking to have a number to compare with my Dodge 48RE.


Next time; I'll pay more attention to it and follow-up (hope I'll remember!).


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

maple-guy;739550 said:


> There was really nothing to it; it would feel like neutral until almost full stop and then a small bump and after that you go the other way. Same goes for going from D to 2 at 80 mph... Wont hurt a thing. It's an electronically controlled tranny. It is easy to monitor those situations.
> 
> I tried that because I was skeptical like you but I read it in a forum and most people agreed. I have to admit; I did that back in the days when the truck was still under warranty.
> 
> ...


ok thats cool, I'm not gonna run out and try it but I believe you.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

maple-guy;739591 said:


> One question I've been wanting to ask is...
> 
> When I hit something hard (snowbank, ice block or other) that is not positioned to flip the blade; the blade will angle itself more or less to absorb the hit.
> 
> ...


The hydros are designed to give at a certain pressure on them. It is also adjustable at how much pressure they will give. I end up folding a wing back on my V oten when I am stacking aggressively. Better for the hydro to give than a metal joint to break.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

JDiepstra;739661 said:


> The hydros are designed to give at a certain pressure on them. It is also adjustable at how much pressure they will give. I end up folding a wing back on my V oten when I am stacking aggressively.


Thanks; I'm relieved. I was wondering if that could be bad for the solenoid valves. I imagine it would be easier to provoke with a V because only one ram is implicated. On a straight blade the hit has to move two rams.



JDiepstra;739661 said:


> Better for the hydro to give than a metal joint to break.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Is that a town road you are plowing across? You would get spanked here if you did that.....


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, those were really nice videos! I do a bunch of big drives like that. I really like doing them, especially when I get to take out my diesel truck! Usually my workers use that one though. Do you ever wish you had a V plow when your plowing those big drives?


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Ford445;739874 said:


> Is that a town road you are plowing across? You would get spanked here if you did that.....


Yes, it's a town road. I put a little snow on my cousin's property who lives in front of me. He has 120 acres and I have 86 acres. I also do that to keep the snow down so it doesn't go over my public sign on that road.

I do push it over and it falls down near the cow fence but most of the neighbors just add it to the pile and the city plow just takes care of it on its next pass. The only thing I could really get in trouble for would be to leave tracks or piles of snow "IN' the road. That would be a road hazard for incoming drivers so I scrape very carefully.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;740003 said:


> Hey, those were really nice videos! I do a bunch of big drives like that. I really like doing them, especially when I get to take out my diesel truck! Usually my workers use that one though. Do you ever wish you had a V plow when your plowing those big drives?


Thanks!

Never tried a V-Plow, in fact that Pro Plus is my first professional grade plow. My last plow was a 'personal' snowplow from Snowbear. It was alot smaller and less sturdy but it was all I could afford at the time. Every big storm I would lose control and be forced to call a tractor to make a few passes to bring the quantity down. It served me well but after 6 winters; it looked more like a permanent V-Plow than a straight blade! It was all bent and twisted.

My purchase reasoning was that most of my work (80%+) is done with the blade angled. I plow gravel drives and big uneven gravel parkings and the plow keeps keeps hitting obstacles (rock, small trees, etc). I tried to find the most solid straight blade on the market to handle all those hits.

Ideally, the Wide-Out would have been better because of the size and the occasional need for wings but the 10k+ price was just too much. The V could only help me on the first pass with alot of snow and make it easier but the price increase was not worth it for me.

I can really understand a plowing contractor preference for it however.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Almost all of my drives are similiar to that one and the V is the way to go in my opinion. Yes its great to put it in V for the really deep snow, but you can still use a V as a straight blade. I find that when you are piling snow the scoop function allows you to able to stack and the snow a lot higher and push it back farther, especially in those corners like you have in your video. I personally dont think a wideout type plow for those long rural residential drives or roads is the way to go because you dont have the stacking or v ability that you have with a V.

JMO


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Ford445;740167 said:


> Almost all of my drives are similiar to that one and the V is the way to go in my opinion. Yes its great to put it in V for the really deep snow, but you can still use a V as a straight blade. I find that when you are piling snow the scoop function allows you to able to stack and the snow a lot higher and push it back farther, especially in those corners like you have in your video. I personally dont think a wideout type plow for those long rural residential drives or roads is the way to go because you dont have the stacking or v ability that you have with a V.
> 
> JMO


I will keep that in mind for the next one; I went with what I knew but it's really appreciated to read the experience of others.

Thanks.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

maple-guy;740152 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Never tried a V-Plow, in fact that Pro Plus is my first professional grade plow. My last plow was a 'personal' snowplow from Snowbear. It was alot smaller and less sturdy but it was all I could afford at the time. Every big storm I would lose control and be forced to call a tractor to make a few passes to bring the quantity down. It served me well but after 6 winters; it looked more like a permanent V-Plow than a straight blade! It was all bent and twisted.
> 
> ...


Well, I would say you made a good choice going with a Western. I don't think that a Wideout is the best for jobs like that. I'm not trying to be a jerk, just talking from experience. Last year, I got my truck with a straight blade stuck on a bigger drive, because I couldn't ram through a pile. However, if I had a V, I wouldn't have gotten stuck. But I also think that you have an advantage with your D-Max in there. You can push a lot more, as long as you don't lose traction. Are you aware that Western V plows have 2 trip edges? I find this handy for "strange obstacles", probably similar to the ones you encounter. How are you liking that truck by the way? I've always liked that setup with the D-Max and Allison. I may have to buy one someday. :waving:



Ford445;740167 said:


> Almost all of my drives are similiar to that one and the V is the way to go in my opinion. Yes its great to put it in V for the really deep snow, but you can still use a V as a straight blade. I find that when you are piling snow the scoop function allows you to able to stack and the snow a lot higher and push it back farther, especially in those corners like you have in your video. I personally dont think a wideout type plow for those long rural residential drives or roads is the way to go because you dont have the stacking or v ability that you have with a V.
> 
> JMO


I have the same view point as you do. I think straight blades are good for smaller residentials and commercials. But at the same time, you gotta use what you have, or what you can afford.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;740398 said:


> Well, I would say you made a good choice going with a Western. I don't think that a Wideout is the best for jobs like that. I'm not trying to be a jerk, just talking from experience.


I was thinking of the wideout because of the 10'. Some places like the one I've shown in the video are 2.5 blades wide and some other are 3-3.5 blades wide. I thought I could reduce the number of passes. The wide-out is a little less tall but not by much but alot more heavy.



Brant'sLawnCare;740398 said:


> Last year, I got my truck with a straight blade stuck on a bigger drive, because I couldn't ram through a pile. However, if I had a V, I wouldn't have gotten stuck. But I also think that you have an advantage with your D-Max in there. You can push a lot more, as long as you don't lose traction.


I hear you... that's why you see me cleaning the city plow pile in front of my gate before doing the drive from the top. I got stuck a few times in the past but I've learned.



Brant'sLawnCare;740398 said:


> Are you aware that Western V plows have 2 trip edges? I find this handy for "strange obstacles", probably similar to the ones you encounter. How are you liking that truck by the way? I've always liked that setup with the D-Max and Allison. I may have to buy one someday. :waving:


I didn't know that about the trip edges. As far as the truck goes; it has about 160K miles on it. I've done unimaginable things to it. Including: 6-7 winters of plowing, drag racing with nitrous oxyde, sled pulling and several 000' miles of heavy hauling 14-16k lbs on the worse roads you can imagine. So yes; I'm really satisfied with it so far and I would be that mad if something would break after all I threw at it.



Brant'sLawnCare;740398 said:


> I have the same view point as you do. I think straight blades are good for smaller residentials and commercials. But at the same time, you gotta use what you have, or what you can afford.


I'm sold; the next one is going to be a V! At the price I bought this one; I could easily sell it at cost after one winter and buy a V for next year.

Thanks.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

m.williams;739427 said:


> Did you really try that at 30 mph? lol would you make a video of urself doing it, _ahah yes im a little skeptical on this one._


I know you can do this in a BMW at 70 MPH. The reverse lights even come on! 



maple-guy;740152 said:


> Ideally, the Wide-Out would have been better because of the size and the occasional need for wings but the 10k+ price was just too much.


Ouch! 10K, really? I considered one almost 2 years ago and it was 5K-6K. Did they really go up that much?


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Ouch! 10K, really? I considered one almost 2 years ago and it was 5K-6K. Did they really go up that much?[/QUOTE]

This is in Canadian dollars... more like 7-8k in US dollars.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh, ok. Thanks for the clarification Maple-guy. I should've looked where you were from.


----------



## imphillips (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice video I would love to see snow like that it has been a while since we have had a real good storm.


----------

